# Smoked Cheese Curds Q View



## capntrip (Apr 19, 2012)

Ellsworth Creamery Cheese Curds filled AMNS with cherry & hickory put in weber kettle with cheese curds over the top and let it smoke all night long. First time I've done it on grill but AMNS always goes out in my Smokin-it Model1 which I blame on lack of air since there is only one small hole on bottom and the top vent. I was right it burned the whole load of dust in the kettle.


----------



## bigfish98 (Apr 19, 2012)

Nice!  Have you battered and fried any like they have at the fair?


----------



## capntrip (Apr 19, 2012)

No never battered and fried them.

The creamery sells them already battered too


----------



## smokinhusker (Apr 19, 2012)

Those look great! Battered and fried are good too...they have no clue what cheese curds are here!


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 19, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## capntrip (Apr 19, 2012)

Todd they are yummy will need to call you soon and pick up more sawdust!


----------



## ritamcd (Apr 19, 2012)

Looks really great .. awesome smoke on the curds too .. !! think I stocked up on the pellets pretty good .. Have a WHOLE bunch of pucks for bradley .. thinking I will soak them and dry the saw dust and try and use up those too .. even tho they burn in my GOSM they seem to torch at amazing speed


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 20, 2012)

In upstate NY they have the most wonderful cheese curds and now and then we get some from there, or a relative sends us some;  http://nylovescheese.com/

Cheese curd, Croghan Bologna, real maple syrup, a total treat!


----------



## jrod62 (Apr 20, 2012)

Looks good


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 23, 2012)

Those turned out great. Congrats 

We have some cheese makers out here in Ca but have not found any curds yet. Had some when I used to travel to Wisconsin for work and miss them a lot.


----------



## ddt79 (Apr 25, 2012)

Those curds would make some wild poutine...eh!


----------



## bigfish98 (Apr 25, 2012)

Are they still squeaky after smoking?


----------



## capntrip (May 10, 2012)

bigfish98 said:


> Are they still squeaky after smoking?


.They are when they are warm


----------



## charcuterieguy (May 10, 2012)

They look tasty.


----------



## thoseguys26 (May 10, 2012)

SmokinHusker said:


> Those look great! Battered and fried are good too...they have no clue what cheese curds are here!


x2  Living in the Yoop and next to Wisconsin.. oh man, they know their Cheese Curds. Pasties too! Mmm

Deep Fried cheese curds are one of my favorite things in the world but they gotta be good cheese curds.


----------

